

CSS Click Events - pbotelho
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/12/17/css-click-events/

======
bluetidepro
> _"This blog post is about showing the possibilities of CSS and some clever
> hacks. It’s clearly not for “real life” use cases. Please, consider the
> whole article as a playground for experimenting, not as a tutorial to handle
> click events on your website or application."_

I just want to make sure people see that part of the post. Great post, but as
the disclaimer says, there are many reasons you should not do this for a
client website, your application, etc.

Other than that, this has some really neat concepts in it. I have always been
a big fan of the work done by Codrops! :)

------
Svip
You don't have to hide the checkbox like that; display: none; is fine. Also
looks better code-wise.

And apparently performance wise: [http://www.zeldman.com/2012/03/01/replacing-
the-9999px-hack-...](http://www.zeldman.com/2012/03/01/replacing-the-9999px-
hack-new-image-replacement/)

~~~
denzeldenzel
display:none will be problematic for mobile Safari since the label click won't
trigger the checkbox to be checked. The 100% text-indent snippet from that
article on zeldman.com does not seem to work when applied to a checkbox... it
remains visible.

~~~
talmand
Another way is to put the checkbox within the label and absolute position it
to the outside of the label's box. With the label having a relative position
and hidden overflow you shouldn't see the checkbox. But this may not be
suitable based on the design and other factors. Plus I haven't browser checked
it since I would normally do such things with Javascript.

